# 18th Century Gown



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I finished it!  Thanks to everybody who has listened to me drone on (and on and on) throughout this project.

I'll get better pictures tomorrow in natural light. Now I need to figure out what to make next.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Incredible as always, Ms. Wicked! I've often wished I had the talent to sew, but alas- I'm not patient enough.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Looks Great Kellie,Go get some sleep!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

That is NICE Ms. Wicked. Great work.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

It looks much better than all over the floor, in pieces! LOL

Nice work Kellie!!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Nice work Kellie! It turned out great!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks everybody - I really enjoy it.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Nice Job!


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Kellie, WOW! Very nice. You got skillz girl.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice looking dress Ms.
I like that color.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks great. Did you have to rip the lace all out, our will you able to find some that matched?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

woo - hoo looks good -why aren't you wearing it ?, like the others


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Scareme, thankfully I did find the same lace at another store! woo hoo!

Pyro, I couldn't find anybody to take my picture at 1:00 a.m. so the dressform had to do! LOL


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

My dear, you are amazing and I love your work


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Wow! I'm sure that one took a lot of work!
Great job!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Ohhhh Ms W!!!!! It is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!! Dang you do a vondurful job!!!!!!:>


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

That's a beauty, MsW  You have excellent taste and talent!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey MW, did ya leave the collar on it? I like that little aspect of it...LOL. You did a fantastic job.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Inspirational!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks SO MUCH everybody!!!!

It's nice hearing from fellow haunters, who like costumes as much as I do - means a lot. 

I'll be starting another project tonight, just don't know what yet.


----------

